# RPG Apps for Blackberry



## Dave G (Jun 12, 2009)

Seems like I remember there were some apps available for gamers, but searching the web has failed me. Any advice where to look?


----------



## Vascant (Jul 9, 2009)

Dave G said:


> Seems like I remember there were some apps available for gamers, but searching the web has failed me. Any advice where to look?




I couldn't find any either, my wife just got me a Blackberry Bold for my birthday (She has been trying to get me back to using a cell phone for the last 7 years).  I started working on coding some generators for it over the last few days.


----------



## jhilahd (Sep 4, 2009)

**bump**

Because my work gave me a new Blackberry and I wanna see what I can use.


----------

